# Help



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all well

well i have buckled and tested 2 days early i know i know   i used first response and there is a very faint line there   i nearly had heart attack as clinic was not sure if i oved this month , i dont think i should get my hopes up tho as its 2 days early what do u all think ? I got DH to check as well and he said it was def there i was worried it could be an evap line but he said that it is def slight pink to it !!! i dont know what to think now i have another test which i will do in the morning this test was not first morning urine 
Any advise would be great i know i should not have tested early and really wish i had waited .......
Thanks julie xxxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Julie. Don't beat yourself up - we're all guilty of testing early I'm sure (I know I am  ).

I've heard good and bad things about those first response tests, the bad being some who have had false results, however many have used them and had good results, so mixed bag really  . I'd suggest maybe using a different type (personally I'd use a bog standard cheap supermarket one for your first morning urine, because they are not that sensitive so if that's positive I reckon you definitely have a BFP. And if you're anything like me and have to test again to make sure you're not dreaming it  , then you could use a clearblue digital later in the day, as they tend to be a little more sensitive than the cheap supermarket ones - that's just what I'd do though!)

Good luck and I really hope the test is right and you have a BFP.  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

hi Rosie
thanks for your reply 
I'm so so nervous!! i never thought i would be in this position it always has been everyone else falling , surly life could not be as cruel to give me false hope now   i know i have to wait till the morning but its killing me lol


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Julie, hopefully not. They are quite rare. I had a false positive or chemical pregnancy about 2 and a half years ago and it really messed with my head. It will be worth waiting until morning especially if it confirms your BFP. Is your other test another brand? 

Good luck and let us know how you get on. I won't be around tomorrow but will catch up with this post on Sunday. Sending you loads of          

Rosie. xxx


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Rosie
I have 1 first response test left and a clear blue digital so i think i will trust the clear blue one , hopefully it will be a bfp but just have to wait and see , i think i may have a heart attack if it is positive lol
DH is trying to act all calm and laid back and its really not working ha ha

Julie xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Julie,

I just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow. I'm sending you loads of              Hope you get your wish tomorrow.

Tina xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

If you get a +ive on the clearblue on too then it's definitely good news and you should crack open the lemonade.

 At your DH trying to be all cool - these men are just no good at it at all are they?

Keeping everything crossed for you.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes good luck hun                 
Cat x


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the   wishes ladies , i really think its going to come back negative ? i just know im not that lucky i bet it is a evap line will just have to wait and see but i will keep u posted


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

hi ladies

well did another test this morning and a   on a clear blue digital my test date is not till tommorrow but now i know isall over , how could i have been so stupid to think icould have ben preg , i feel such a failure again


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Julie. I can't believe it, I really didn't think this would be the case as I've heard of it happening, but it's very rare. Have you tried testing again? It's not over until the witch rears her ugly head, and it just may mean your levels are a little low yet. I'd definitely test again in the morning. Sending you lots of     and  .

You're not stupid at all - why shouldn't it be your turn to get pg, and you will if not this time then soon. I know you must feel like poo at the moment, but don't lose heart and try and stay   (easier said than done at the moment I know).   You're not a failure. It maybe that implantation started to happen but didn't continue for some reason. 

Let me know what happens hun. 

Take care.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've only just read this 

It sounds like you could've had a chemical pregnancy...basically this is a very early mc...where implantation happens and just enough hcg hormone released for an hpt to detect but then the embie doesn't stick properly so not a viable pregnancy   I can totally empathise with you as this is what happened with all mine (4 times -2 naturally, 2 with fet) where detected with either hpt and/or  blood test but too early too see on scan.

False +ves are very very rare (unless the test detects hcg from injection such as Pregnyl, Ovitrelle etc) although not completely unheard of...hpts only detect the hcg hormone so for it to show up as a +ve result then there has to be some of that hormone from somewhere...
The only other way would be if it was an evaporation line but this shows up after the alloted time eg if it appears after 15/30/60 mins etc.

Check out www.peeonastick.com

As Rosie says, don't give up...if it was a chemical pregnancy then it shows that "something" happened and it will happen again...thats how I always try to see it.  Stay positive  

Take care
Natasha


/links


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the - test hun.. wishing you lots of  
                             

Cat x


----------



## julie0203 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi All

Thanks for all th replies means alot to know other ppl know what im going through , i did another test today and still a BFN had a little   but got to keep going just i prefer a straight BFN than the little hope i had this month to then have it taken away life is so crule but, onwards and upwards as they say 
I hope you are all well and had a gd wekend 
Sending   vibes to you all 

Julie xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sending you a big   Cat x


----------



## nicniclee (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Julie so sorry about your "update" know how u feel i was 5 days late this month how evil things can be ... oh well onwards & upwards and enjoy another month   
sending u lots of     &   of course xxxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Julie, you're exactly right - it's much easier getting a straightforward BFN than having the torment of BFP followed by BFN as you can't help but feel the joy inside, and when it's taken away it's very cruel and a horrible feeling

Sending you lots of    

Rosie. xxx


----------

